# Airport has Connection, Safari say I am not connected to the Internet



## memiles47 (Jul 19, 2009)

After purchasing a new MacBook Pro approx a month ago. Everything worked great. Internet connection went perfect (even though I'm in a hotel for the next 9 months). After 3 weeks of use I am no longer able to connect to the internet. All indications are that I am connected to the hotel network but Safari says I don't have an Internet connection. Wireless services support at the hotel have not been able to figure it out. I am stumped. Please help. This wireless network does not need a password. Operating system is Lepard, 4gb memory, Intel core duo.

Thanks
Mike

P.S. This hp computer and iPhone connect to the same network just fine.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 20, 2009)

First reboot to see if that helps. If it doesn't try to Reset Your PRAM to see if that helps. Then if that doesn't work open System Preferences->Network and at the top of the pane make a new "Location" (calling it what you like)using the drop down, then hit the "Apply" button. See if that will work.


----------



## Jesse714 (Jul 22, 2009)

Have you reset safari? 
What about turning your airport off, and then back on?
Have you tried to diagnose the connection?

Like Satcomer said, 

Turn your macbook all the way off, as soon as you push the powerbutton, push the combo of keys [ Apple (command next to spc bar) alt P R]
I couldn't tell you how to reset your pram on an Intel, i still have no idea how to do it on mine, i think intel's use EFI now.


----------



## memiles47 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for both replies. I have rebooted, reset PRAM and still the same. It has been 3 weeks since this has happened. I have restored the entire system and it is currently with out power (battery out and without wall power). I will restart everything when I get home from work tomorrrow. Reset Safari? That sounds good but have no idea how to do that. More information: I am and have beed a PC person all my life and just started using the Mac "Mac-dummy". This PC and iPhone still work just fine.

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## Jesse714 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hm, Well so you mean that you've all ready rebooted it?
To reset safari, the the right of the apple (in the top left screen) you'll see Safari in bold letters, click on that, and then hit reset safari


----------



## memiles47 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nothing has worked. Reset Safari, reboot, reset PRAM all in various orders. Still the same. Next step for me will be to take it out for dinner on Saturday when I get home from work. Panarea Bread and see if it will hook into their public WiFi. I'll be crossing fingers toes and whatever I can.

Mike


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 23, 2009)

Some users have reported success with turning off Airport and deleting some networking files. 

1. Go to the folder  /YourHardDrive/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/ and put the file com.apple.airport.preferences.plist . Then immediately reboot then rebuild your wireless connection.

2. Go to the folder /YourHardDrive/Users/YourUserName/Library/Preferences/ and delete the files com.apple.internetconfig.plist , com.apple.internetconfigpriv.plist & com.apple.internetconnect.plist. Reboot.

3. reset your Pram

Plus others have reported booting into Safe mode then booting back into your regular account might help too. 

Good Luck.


----------



## memiles47 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you all for your information. I has been so valuable to myself. Everything is now fixed.

It was all my fault. I was using to much band width on their server and my IP was blocked. It took them 3 weeks to figure that one out. Go figure.

Thank you again for your information,

Don't you hate it when it is your fault all along?

Mike

Thanks again.


----------



## Sellion89 (Aug 28, 2009)

i think i hav same problem as you. it says im on but there is no connection in my safari. also sometimes that everytime i connect it would connect right away to wireless. like after a month of use it wouldnt connect. kept disconnecting. and now when i connect it says im on but no connection.

How did u change ur bandwidth. where is it in the macbook pro. 15in 4gb memory. intel core.


----------



## subirurx (Dec 27, 2010)

To anyone who is having problems like I did as the title of this forum states I tried tons of different sites and forums but one found the problem it was actually an iPhone site but I had the same problem with my iphone it would say its connected but when you brought up safari there was no connection this site helped www.mwd.com/2010/06/iphone-4-wi-fi-problems/ it says that your wireless router has Mac filtering and those with and IP of 169.xxx it wont allow you to connect! I did exactly what this site said and all my problems were gone. If anyone has problems with getting to this site let me know and I can reply with the steps they gave me to fix it.


----------



## sgould (Dec 28, 2010)

I've just started having the same problem with a MacBook (black 13 inch) Intel running latest Snow Leopard. But I don't think it's a Safari problem. 

Icon in the top bar shows Airport is connected. Full-strength signal. 
Safari is either not connecting or connecting for short periods only. Firefox does the same. 
Internet Diagnostics stop with a red at ISP. But ISP is OK as desktop is working through Ethernet wire via same router. Also iPhone is OK on the same wireless router through same ISP. I'm using the iPhone to type this message. 

IStumbler also shows a good connection to my router when the Internet connection stops. 

Tried a reboot to no effect. 

Can't see any point in deleting preference files in Safari if the same happens in Firefox. 

I'll try the prefs delete for Airport & the pram reset. 

But do you think it could be an Airport card issue - reseating?
Or possibly a heat issue? Dashboard shows temp of core and underbody to be 32 deg C and 54deg C.


----------



## subirurx (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm not to sure what's going on with this airport issue A LOT of people have this problem! It is not a heat issue nor a safari issue. It is definitely an airport problem. Did you try reseting your modem and router? Myself I have reset every possible thing even the PRAM and SMC but nothing worked except reseting the modem and router. Unfortunately this problem comes back after about 12-15 hrs what is weird though is that I can connect to other networks that are unsecured without any problems no dropping signal nothing. I have found that some people believe it is the routers themselves that are 802.11n it is the (n) that is the issue but i have a (g). I have also started to notice that my iphone doesn't work at some free wifi spots for some reason. I am starting to believe it is a virus that is infecting these systems but thanks to apple's setup it takes forever to dig in and actually find the issue. I am on day 2 of looking through my computer but nothing yet. I am going to back up everything on a hard drive then do a complete reset and see what happens.


----------



## sgould (Dec 28, 2010)

I've done all the stuff in this post.  And the laptop is working, but it's not been used a lot today.

I'm on a "g" router with a built-in modem.  This has been losing wi-fi recently, but this loss has been on both laptop and iPhone.  A reboot always sorts that problem.  Today it was just the laptop that wasn't working.  I think the same thing happened yesterday, but it came back after I played around with network settings - not that anything was changed, just things like turning things on and off, renewing leases etc.


----------



## sgould (Dec 29, 2010)

This morning my iPhone was working through my router with no problem.  I opened the MacBook and it did not connect.  Checked some settings and tried manual connect etc.  The best I could get was that Airport was connected with a valid IP number.  But all browsers on the laptop were reporting "not connected to the internet".  iPhone was continuing to work through the same router all the time.

Tried everything I could think of on the laptop, but got occasional "connected" messages as well as the self-assigned IP address, etc. 

Traceroute got nowhere.  Even step one was blank with the three stars.

As a last ditch thing I restarted my router.  And that has allowed a connection.  It all came on as it should and it's still working at the moment.


So....

....how does restarting a wireless router get my laptop connection working again when the same router was allowing access to my iPhone all the time? It's a basic router that only allows a g connection.


----------



## JrMatrix (Nov 22, 2011)

I work as an IT technician at my University and we have had this same problem with MACs and MacBook Pro's over the last few weeks.

The only solution I have been able to come up with will allow full wireless access on Firefox, but for some reason no other browsers will be able to fully connect. Chrome will display webpages but will not allow any login forms to be processed (such as Facebook and Emails).

The solution I came up with was to disable SSL security in Firefox and this seems to allow users to access the internet.

To do this: 
- Open Firefox.

- Click the Firefox Menu beside the Apple Menu in the top left hand corner of the screen.

- Click Settings.

- Go to Advanced -> Encryption and click on Validation.

- In the popup window disable the first checkbox.

- Close the Settings window.

- Refresh the browser page.

This fix has worked for all the Macs I have repaired over the last 2 weeks and seems to stay fixed even after the system has been put in sleep mode or restarted, which a number of other fixes haven't done.

I hope this helps... it at least gives you Internet!


----------



## BSotiriadis (Dec 12, 2011)

subirurx said:


> To anyone who is having problems like I did as the title of this forum states I tried tons of different sites and forums but one found the problem it was actually an iPhone site but I had the same problem with my iphone it would say its connected but when you brought up safari there was no connection this site helped www.mwd.com/2010/06/iphone-4-wi-fi-problems/ it says that your wireless router has Mac filtering and those with and IP of 169.xxx it wont allow you to connect! I did exactly what this site said and all my problems were gone. If anyone has problems with getting to this site let me know and I can reply with the steps they gave me to fix it.


Hi,
 I am having the same problem you described a year ago! Can't get on the internet, although my Airport seems to be working and other devices on our home network are connected just fine!
The website you referenced doesn't seem to be the one with the solution (it takes me to MostWantedDomains.com)
So, if you still have the explanation of this problem, I would be very grateful if you could send it to me?


----------

